# Desperate owner with an aggressive Westie needs your help



## Jackwestie (Jan 3, 2013)

First of all, apologies for the essay. 
I have an 11 year old West Highland Terrier called Jack which Ive had since I was 16, from day 1 he has growled at, snarled at and very rarely bitten humans including me. 

I take full responsibility for it, I obviously failed to train him properly despite my best efforts. 

From when I walk in the door hes brilliant, hes excited to see me, my partner, friends, relatives pizza delivery man. Anyone. Hes great on walks, friendly to other dogs and people, Hes a completely different dog.

His aggression starts when were at home (or anyones home). If Jacks sleeping and you move, hell growl in your direction. If you walk towards him, hell get more aggressive and start to snarl. Even when snarling hell let you stroke him to calm him and the snarling will calm but will not stop, when you stop the stroking hell have a grumble and get back to whatever he was doing. When eating hes OK unless hes full up, hell growl as you approach him but he wont want to eat it himself. 

His worse behaviour comes when its bath / grooming time (dog parlour refused to have him back after his first visit). Hes never been hurt at bath or grooming time but the sound of the bath running or the sight of scissors sets him off snarling. Once in the bath hell growl, snap, bark, nip. After a walk, he we need to pull a twig or something from his fur hell growl.
If he really goes and he goes for me, he doesnt bite down in a way to cause pain, hell usually snap at your hand (probably trying to cut his hair) but its more of a warning. 

If we have visitors, Jack will work the room, let everyone have a stroke, sit nicely for treats the problem starts when hes startled or if anyone moves a door within 5 feet of him  Hell flip out, growling, snarling, barking and he has a real taste for doors, hell grab on to it and wont let go, even when we step back, hes in such a fit that he doesnt realise that its him moving it. 
At night time hell cry if hes separated from the bedroom, but growl if hes in the room and he hears you toss in your sleep. 

Being a small dog hes not been too tough for me to handle, I can pick him up, shout at him  after a few commands hell obey and growl all the way to his bed / garden. 

Recently my partner has moved in with us, she loves dogs including Jack. Not being used to him, shell invite him onto the sofa (forbidden) when I m not around for a cuddle, hell be perfect until he relaxes and hell start growling at her (Hed do the same to me if Id let him up). 
This e-mail has been triggered because its obvious that my girlfriend is scared of him. We keep him out of the bedroom and hell keep her awake crying to come in, she lets him in and shes scared to climb out of bed incase he growls, barks or attacks (Hes never attacked her but the snarls are frequent and unpleasant). 

Weve had complaints from the neighbours about his growling / barking. Weve been unable to go on holiday as I wouldnt trust him with someone looking after him and Id be worried sick about him going to a kennel and going for one of the staff. 

Jacks never lived with any other dogs or children, Ive had him from 6 weeks and hes been nothing but loved. Im at a complete loss at what to do. I love him like family and I feel guilty that its my failing thats made him the way he is. 

Im willing to try anything anyone can suggest, Im desperate for him to stay in the home but Im not sure what to do. I wouldnt think theres a chance of him being re-homed at his age and with his problems. 
I need to get him improving before its Me or the Dog.

Thanks 

A very sad and desperate, Dom.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm no expert but you say he growls if he is on your bed or sofa and is disturbed. I'd learn him he will only get to go and stay on beds or sofa if he doesn't growl. If he's on either and growls make him get off and stay off and ignore him a few minutes. Reward him if he doesn't growl when he usually would.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

You sound like you love him very much.
Others on here will be able to offer some great advice.

I would suggest not shouting at him though as it may make his aggression worse.

Best of luck.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

If it was me Id set him up with a crate where he could feel safe (so in the quietest area of the room) and try not to disturb him in there. Then start throwing treats in whenever he is not growling/snarling, working up to being able to use the door/get up with him associating it with good things (treats) and not stressful things.
TBH though in your case I would find a good behaviourist and get some advice after he has been seen. It sounds like the kind of behaviour that could get much worse if approached the wrong way.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

He's 11 yrs old and this behaviour has never been corrected.

To be honest I would think it will be a huge uphill struggle now.

You could ask your vet to recommend a qualified behaviourist in your area and see what they suggest.


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't shout at the dog, it will not help. You want him to learn to follow commands spoken in a normal voice don't you?

I'm guessing he has spent his whole life like this? Time to change.

Stop feeding the dog via a bowl of food and start feeding during training sessions as rewards so the dog is working for the food.
This will get him more focused on you, give him brain exercise and stop him guarding his food.

I recomend reading "The Culture Clash" by jean Donaldson. It will teach you alot about how dogs think.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes - I agree - read The Culture Clash and you will be able to understand him. That`s a good start. 
I would also get him vet-checked to rule out ageing diseases and conditions that might be making him grumpy. 
Dogs are happiest when they don`t set the rules. If they are forced to control the house (because you are not setting boundaries) they get very anxious and reactive. 
I would start with giving him a bed in a quiet place behaind a safety gate. This is not a punishment - it is his safe place. He is to go there (use a lure or a house line - don`t shout or shove) when you have visitors, or when you are cooking etc. He gets a treat when he goes to his bed. 
Stop confronting and start training. He won`t die if he doesn`t have a bath for a while. He will if he bites the wrong person. 
Spend at least ten minutes twice a day doing positive training with him. Keep it simple. Teach him Sit, Wait and Come. 
Put his bed and his food bowl in a space when he won`t be disturbed. 
Talk to the neighbours and explain you are trying to retrain him. 
Give him a solid routine and stick to it. He will relax if he knows exactly what is going to happen. Spoilt dogs, like spoilt children, may kick against house rules, but they benefit from them.


----------



## Jackwestie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, 

Thanks for the good advice. Since I've posted he has improved but it's early days. He's having tons of treats (replacing dinner) whenever he's behaving him self (let's someone stroke him, not growling when you approach him). 

When he growls we are just ignoring him instead of telling him off, look away from him and he soon stops, usually starts jumping up for attention. 

Also have a vet's appointment for a blood test where they'll run tests and see if there's any underlining issue. 

Seems a lot less anxious and relaxed. My girlfriend's delighted with how he's acting.

So it's all good for now except it's costing me a small fortune in chicken costs.

Thanks again for all your help, I'll pop back for an update soon.

Cheers

Dom


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Well done Dom!!!! Glad it is going well!

Try using dried liver as treats. Get a pigs liver and put it in the oven on a low temp for 10-15 mins, turn and leave until dry.  Cheaper than chicken!


----------

